# CSV: Manager vs. Corporate General Manager



## Vish07 (Feb 12, 2017)

Please help! I've almost landed my dream job here, but I'm not sure if that'll help my visa case!

I've a 1 year CSV for the category 'Corporate General Manager' and now I'm in talks with a big management consulting firm for a 'Manager' position. If 'Manager' is all my contract says, would that be good enough for the DHA to issue me a 5 year CSV when I apply for extension of my CSV?

I'm not sure if I can get my firm to give me a contract saying 'Corporate General Manager' as it's a big firm and the Manager designation is standard, and their HR processes seem to be too centralized to make these customized changes. And before I press on this with them, I wanted to get opinions on whether a plain old 'Manager' level contract would do or not at DHA. 

I've seen older posts here (e.g. someone asking if a 'Marketing Manager' position would qualify for extension of a 'Corporate General Manager' CSV) but I couldn't find out if those people ever got a successful outcome or not. 

Any replies or suggestions welcome. Thank you!!


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

From what I know, it must be the exact same designation as your CSV (or "as close as possible", but that's subjective territory you may not want to enter). 

Try bringing this up with your employer. If your firm is a big one, as you say, chances are they already know what to do - big firms usually bring in experts or their foreign employees under this category, so they're likely to be familiar with the process.


----------

